# She did it!



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

We entered our first agility trial yesterday, three runs and got three "Qs"! I was so relieved - while she wasn't as quick as she's capable of, she at least stayed on course, followed directions, and merely PAUSED on the A-frame instead of stopping long enough to draw a picture! 
The first run (full-house), she DID decide to play keep-away at the end of the run for a couple of minutes (although at the time it felt like an hour! ). But, hey, everybody needs a good laugh, right? The second run (standard course), she did REALLY well. The allowed time was 50 seconds, and she completed it in under 26! The last run we did (jumpers), she kinda meandered through until the final four jumps, when she picked up a lot of speed, but she still finished under time. And, not a single fault in any run! I learned a lot, and I think next time out we can do even better! Proud of my girl!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow! Congrats to you and Lizzy! You two are a phenomenal team :cheers2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! That is so impressive! Sounds like you both are having fun with it, too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, wow, wow - that is amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Did she run with the bow in her tk? As I recall in CPE they don't even allow collars on the dogs while running, so I am surprised the bow was okay.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Well done Lizzy! And Lizzy's Mom, too. You two make an awesome team.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations! Did she run with the bow in her tk? As I recall in CPE they don't even allow collars on the dogs while running, so I am surprised the bow was okay.


No, she did not run with her bow - although it was quite painful for me to remove it!  It came out right before each run, and was back in right AFTER each run!  (It's on a barrette, and easy to put in and out.)


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:

Lizzy is such a great little dog! Congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness and on your first try too! You two are AWESOME!!! You must be sooooo proud to see all your work with Lizzy pay off! I can see GREAT things in the future for you two!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well done Lizzy


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Excellent Team Lizzy!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go team! Yay!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations ! What a great team you make !


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Bravo! This is just wonderful news! Keep them ribbons and Qs rolling!


----------

